# Scratching ears and whining



## Kt77

As title suggest past day or so everyone and then he does this. I've checked his ears, the don't smell, I can't see might etc but then again he doesn't let me look well. He's got a vet nurse check up on Monday so il get her to check them. He started scooting yesterday too. Due worming again as of Monday so maybe that? These puppies are a worry!


----------



## Kt77

My typo's are terrible! Sorry it's my phone.


----------



## RachelJ

Hi Katie, could possibly be ear mites as that's the symptoms Darcie had - she got antibiotic drops for 14days wasn't too pleasant for her but all fine now


----------



## JasperBlack

Jasper has same, they are prone to it I'm afraid! Either ear mites or ear infection. Jasper's on drops at the mo, vet gave me some ear cleaner to keep his ears bacteria free. Also be really careful not to get his ears wet inside, I always try but never succeed, probably why his ears are sore this time. I'm going to start putting cotton wool in his ears when I bath him. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin

Maybe ear mites? Polly had them when she came home and was on ear drops for three weeks. You may see a black residue at the opening of the ear canal.

Scooting - could be anal glands not emptying properly or worms?

Toffin
x


----------



## colpa110

Ted s prone to itchy ears and has had an infection in the past. His ears used to get really waxy but are so much better since being on a raw diet. Do try to keep their ears dry.


----------



## Kt77

Went for Nurse checked this morning, she had a look and said no mites, no infection? He's still scratching and pining? Strange, maybe a good clean at groomers Friday will help?


----------



## JasperBlack

Jasper gets really hot ears, could be that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53

Max sometimes scratches his ears and whines......it's either pure pleasure, or he does it too hard and it hurts a bit. We had a Cavy that did the same thing. Don't think you need to worry overmuch about it. Our Cavi stopped as he got older....whining that is, not scratching!


----------



## mairi1

Molly too can whine sometimes whilst scratching her ears but I think it's a pleasurable whine .... I hope it is anyway!!


----------



## francesjl

Not on here as much as I used to be ... but try Thornit powder !
I found it on here a while back when others were talking about ears, I bought mine online ( Amazon I think ).
It does the trick for Scamp when he has itchy ears 
Its a powder, smells sort of antiseptic, 1 bottle will last you ages.
If you do a search on here I'm sure you'll find lots of recommendations


----------



## Kt77

Thank you il look into it


----------

